# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  مهلت ثبت نام برای ترمیم معدل در شهریور یا دی تا کی هست؟؟

## DARKSIDER

سلام به همگی...شبتون بخیر 

دوستان عنوان تاپیک معلومه....لطفا اگه کسی اطلاعی داره بگه..ممنون

راستی یه سوال دیگه....اگه بخوایم دی واسه ترمیم ثبت نام کنیم باید حتما از الان ثبت نام کنیم؟؟

یا مثلا میشه نزدیکای دی ماه مثلا آذر ماه ثبت نام کرد یا نه؟؟؟

لطفا هر کس اطلاع دقیق داره بگه....هر چیزی میدونید بگید...خیلی ممنون

----------


## Alireza23

> سلام به همگی...شبتون بخیر 
> 
> دوستان عنوان تاپیک معلومه....لطفا اگه کسی اطلاعی داره بگه..ممنون
> 
> راستی یه سوال دیگه....اگه بخوایم دی واسه ترمیم ثبت نام کنیم باید حتما از الان ثبت نام کنیم؟؟
> 
> یا مثلا میشه نزدیکای دی ماه مثلا آذر ماه ثبت نام کرد یا نه؟؟؟
> 
> لطفا هر کس اطلاع دقیق داره بگه....هر چیزی میدونید بگید...خیلی ممنون


واسه شهریور ک فک کنم تموم شده ولی واسه دی باید یک ماه قبل ثبت نام کنی اونم بزرگسال
بعدشم صبر کن اگه تاثیر مثبت شد نیاز به ترمیم نداری

----------


## DARKSIDER

> واسه شهریور ک فک کنم تموم شده ولی واسه دی باید یک ماه قبل ثبت نام کنی اونم بزرگسال
> بعدشم صبر کن اگه تاثیر مثبت شد نیاز به ترمیم نداری


مرسی

شما مطمئنی واسه شهریور تموم شده؟؟؟

----------


## Alireza23

> مرسی
> 
> شما مطمئنی واسه شهریور تموم شده؟؟؟


واسه شهر ما دوستام رفتن گفتن تموم شده
خودمم معدلم خوب نیست موندم دی اگه مثبت شد ک هیچ اگه نشد دی شرکت میکنم
ولی به احتمال قوی مثبت میشه و نیازی به ترمیم نیست

----------


## DARKSIDER

> واسه شهر ما دوستام رفتن گفتن تموم شده
> خودمم معدلم خوب نیست موندم دی اگه مثبت شد ک هیچ اگه نشد دی شرکت میکنم
> ولی به احتمال قوی مثبت میشه و نیازی به ترمیم نیست


اوهوم...خیلی ممنون

----------


## khaan

شهر ما برای شهریور هنوز ثبت نام میکنن داوطلب آزاد مهلتش بیشتره ولی فکر کنم امروز فردا دیگه ثبت نام رو تموم کنن چون دو هفته دیگه کارت ها صادر میشه.
برای اینکه نمره بهتری بگیرین بهتره که یکی دوتا درس رو شهریور و بقیه رو دی پاس کنین چون همش رو دی بندازین هم به کنکورتون آسیب میزنه هم باتوجه به فشرده بودن برنامه امتحانیتون ممکنه نمرات کمی بگیرین.

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> شهر ما برای شهریور هنوز ثبت نام میکنن داوطلب آزاد مهلتش بیشتره ولی فکر کنم امروز فردا دیگه ثبت نام رو تموم کنن چون دو هفته دیگه کارت ها صادر میشه.
> برای اینکه نمره بهتری بگیرین بهتره که یکی دوتا درس رو شهریور و بقیه رو دی پاس کنین چون همش رو دی بندازین هم به کنکورتون آسیب میزنه هم باتوجه به فشرده بودن برنامه امتحانیتون ممکنه نمرات کمی بگیرین.


کی گفته میشه دروس رو در دوتا نوبت امتحان داد ؟

----------


## aval

شهریورم ثبت نام نمیکنن.
کو؟

----------

